# [Argentinian NR] 2.13 2x2 average (almost 1.90)



## Frubix (Jan 16, 2017)

Scrambles were really really easy won't lie, though I hope to beat this soon. (If only I hadn't locked up so badly on the fourth solve, the average would've been .01 off SAR xD)


----------



## Antonio Gabriel (Jan 16, 2017)

Good Job Hamlin


----------

